# Should I post a video of me singing?



## ArcticKitsune (Apr 3, 2011)

I really want to post a video of me singing, but im afraid of what people will think 

any advice?


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Go for it. If you want to get better, the best way is to produce a sample so that you can get some constructive critique.


----------



## Riavis (Apr 3, 2011)

If you're really nervous, you could just post it on your FA page. It would cut down on the amount of people viewing it to mainly your friends on there.

But I don't see you catching TOO much flak here.

EDIT: oh a video. I thought you meant a sound clip. Go ahead and post it here then!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 15, 2011)

We probably will hate it, now post it up because you don't care what anyone thinks.

Because really the people who don't care about what anyone thinks are the best singers out there.


----------

